# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Critica de card toon

## Yorch

*Nombre:* card toon

*Se puede comprar en:* www.tiendamagia.com

*Precio:* 14.99

*Creador:* nose

*Examinable:* si pero con reservas, osea no.

*Dificultad:* 3

*Puntaje de 1 a 10:* 8

*Efecto* un mago dibujado en los dorsos de una baraja, saca una carta elegida por el espectador, sin forzajes.

*Comentarios* me parece un gran efecto, a la gente le encanta y es bastante facil de hacer, pero creo que las instrucciones que vienen son algo confusas al principio

----------


## deklan

Interesante... porque lo tengo en el carrito para el siguiente pedido.

Gracias.

----------


## albornozcortes

Haber, haber... humildemente mi calificación para este juego es MUY BUENO. No creo que requiera gran habilidad, ni que sea de un difícil manejo. Es muy fuerte el efecto y por alguna razón es uno de los juegos favoritos cuando hago un juego para un chica. Además está la posibilidad de proveerlo un historia interesante, inventada por ti, claro. Se comercializa como un juego de Dan Harlan si no me equivoco, aunque no estoy completamente seguro de que él sea el creador. Existe una versión 2 del cardtoon, que es buenisima. Las dos las vende Mariano, que ya muchos sabemos del excelente nivel de su atención.

Un abrazo,

Luis.

----------


## Ella

> Las dos las vende Mariano, que ya muchos sabemos del excelente nivel de su atención.
> 
> Un abrazo,
> 
> Luis.


tambien un dvd donde te enseñan mas juegos para esta baraja por dan harlan.
una pregunta, siempre aparece la misma carta en el monigote?

----------


## KlinKlan

> Iniciado por albornozcortes
> 
>  Las dos las vende Mariano, que ya muchos sabemos del excelente nivel de su atención.
> 
> Un abrazo,
> 
> Luis.
> 
> 
> ...


aparece la carta que haya elegido el espectador, es decir puede aparecer cualquiera de las 52 cartas de la baraja. El secreto está en que el muñeco busca la carta, en el card toon 1 la saca del sombrero y en el 2 se lo curra más y la busca en el aire mientras sale disparado de un cañón. El caso es que la gente no se queja por ello, es más, les encanta, sin embargo si la buscas tú y la sacas sin más no les gusta el juego..., igual si haces lo del cañón si...,pero eso no es impromptu.

----------


## Ella

jaja,vale, cambio la pregunta de otra forma: se puede hacer 2 veces el juego a la misma persona?

----------


## vcopola

por supuesto que si, se puede hacer cuentas veces quieras, tan solo hay que volver a hacer un corte sencillo.
Un saludo

----------


## jacin

Yo tambien tengo la misma duda que Ella...

Siempre se da a elegir la misma carta o el monigote puede hacer aparecer cualquiera de las cartas :Confused: 
Es decir se lo hago a alguien y aparece el  5 de picas y luego lo vuelvo a hacer y,¿puede aparecer el as de corazones o saldra el 5 de picas?

No se si me explique muy bien :roll:

----------


## Mago Javi

Sale cualquier carta que te nombre el espectador. Si lo haces 40 veces seguidas pueden aparecer 40 cartas distintas.. Es un efectazo, os lo recomiendo de verdad. Un saludo  :Wink1: 

Javi.

----------


## Dow

como ya han dicho, puede aparecer cualquier carta, que es lo bueno de esa baraja, por si alguien más de los espectadores dice "a ver, yo, yo! quiero decir una yo!"


por cierto, tengo entendido que hay otra que no recuerdo el nombre, Jaume me la menciona muchas veces, pero por razones aun desconocidas, mi cabeza es muy tonta y se me va mucho la olla  :roll:    y es que la carta aparece tras una pequeña nube de gases producidos por el monigote dibujado en la carta, no sé si me explico bien... el monigote expulsa de su cuerpo ciertos gases algo apestosos (bueno, es un dibujo, no huele ha nada) y tras la nube sale la carta... quedó claro?

bueno, eso, ala, salud!





pd: que se tira un pedo el monigote, vamos

----------


## jacin

> Sale cualquier carta que te nombre el espectador. Si lo haces 40 veces seguidas pueden aparecer 40 cartas distintas.. Es un efectazo, os lo recomiendo de verdad. Un saludo 
> 
> Javi.


Siendo asi vale la pena comprarla; por cierto alguien sabe si este DVD:

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/1304

 tambien viene con la card-toon incluida :Confused:

----------


## albornozcortes

Así es...cada vez que el espectador elige una carta, ésta es la que sacará el mago dibujado en el naipe. Puede ser CUALQUIER CARTA, y sí las veces que quieras. La manipulación es simple. He comprado este producto en mi paso por España ( Tiendamagia.com ) y Bs. Aires (Bazardemagia.com), el producto es de muy buena calidad, los dorsos NO son Bycicle, lo que no resta en absoluto nada al juego, es un juego hermoso. NO viene con el DVD incluído. Pueden estar seguros de que en ambas tiendas los atenderán muy bien.

Un abrazo,

Luis.

----------


## Gandalf

Si sabes el secreto y tienes tiempo te la puedes hacer tu mismo con el motivo que te de la gana. No tiene misterio su fabricación y es muy bonito de hacer.

----------


## moho

yo tengo el "cartoon 2", y es asombroso, se puede utilizar con cualquier carta y volverlo a repetir al momento. una pasada

un buen truco, yo lo utilizo siempre en mis rutinas y el efecto es inigualable

gracias

----------


## moho

yo tengo el "cartoon 2", y es asombroso, se puede utilizar con cualquier carta y volverlo a repetir al momento. una pasada

un buen truco, yo lo utilizo siempre en mis rutinas y el efecto es inigualable

gracias

----------


## sanmiguel

Después de la baraja invisible, creo que es la mejor compra que he hecho, o por lo menos de la que me siento más orgulloso!! jeje  :D  Un juego muy "tierno" que encanta a todos, sobre todo a niños!!! Con una presentación cómica y un poquito de práctica, de los mejores!!

----------


## JinRoh

Es un juego que me gusta mucho, pero ¿que técnica usais con este juego? Lo haceis como pone en las instrucciones, o como hizo Jandro a Maria Valverde en Nada X Aqui? (no se si se me entiende, pero no se si puedo ponerlo claramente aquí)

----------


## sirmac1

Es muy bueno pero lo puedes hacer tu en tu casita,asi q imaginacion,me refiero ha hacerlo y no comprarlo,pero  es cuestion de dedicarle tiempo

----------


## AmadeuS

No hace falta instrucciones, solo con mirar la baraja te das cuenta y es un efecto que le rompe la cabeza a la gente, les encanta, te lo aseguro
saludos

----------


## eidanyoson

Sirmac1, te ha sido negada la entrada al area secreta. Para más razones consultar las normas del foro.







 Después de eso te lo piensas y los demás nos lo pensamos también.

----------


## sirmac1

> Sirmac1, te ha sido negada la entrada al area secreta. Para más razones consultar las normas del foro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Después de eso te lo piensas y los demás nos lo pensamos también.


Pos muy bien,q repito q me daba igual entrar o no,ahora volvere a mirar las normas

----------


## Gordon Cole

> Si sabes el secreto y tienes tiempo te la puedes hacer tu mismo con el motivo que te de la gana. No tiene misterio su fabricación y es muy bonito de hacer.


Me encanta este juego y ya lo tengo en el carrito para mi próximo e inminente pedido (¡a ver ese tapete VDF si deja de estar agotado!). Aún conociendo el secreto prefiero tener el original, porque me parece simpatiquísimo el muñeco que saca la carta del sombrero, pero además espero hacerme uno yo para darle un toque personal. El caso es que al hilo del mensaje de *Gandalf*, me surge una curiosidad: ¿Habéis dibujado vuestro propio Card-toon? ¿Qué tal fue la cosa? Me resultaría muy interesante ver las barajas creadas por compañeros del foro, y todavía mejor si tienen consejos a partir de su experiencia. Sin haberme puesto a probarlo, y recordando aquellos monigotes que todos hemos dibujado en las esquinas de los libros del colegio, me da la sensación de que debe de ser complicado conseguir que quede bien la animación.

----------


## ElMagoPol

Buenas!! :P 

Lo de hacerte tu propio card-toon debe ser cuestión de horas a parte de saber dibujar medianamente bien,yo tuve una temporada que manejaba uno hecho de forma casera(no lo hice yo) pero en vez de dibujarlo a mano lo imprimieron por ordenador,la secuencia era original:se veia que el muñeco sacaba un mazo de naipes y una espada,lanzaba el mazo de cartas al aire y atravesaba 3 cartas con la espada,entonces el muñeco pedia que eligieras una de ellas y la que eligieses era la que sacaba de la espada y al enseñarla era la carta elegida.

De todos modos al final me decanté por comprarme uno distinto porque no me convencía del todo y además vienen bastante bien dibujados de fábrica pero si eres un poco manitas supongo que te lo podrás construir sin problemas.

----------


## Jeff

No sean tacaños. Mariano las vende y son buenas (aunque las mias las compre en Canada hace varios años y todavia me duran), por mas que las dibujas con el tiempo debes repasarlas (aunque uses marcador indeleble). El clasico, la primera version es para mi la mejor.
Una idea para quien la quiera tomar:
Yo lo uso cuando debo cambiar de baraja, ya que el cartoon es para ese efecto solamente y el espectador aprueba la idea ya que obviamente el dibujo hace del efecto unico. Despues del efecto le digo al publico que el muñequito va  a desaparecer de la baraja, cosa que es facil hacer con un pañuelo y un t.... (lo que son magos ya lo entenderan, los otros pregunten a Ignoto!) y la baraja es cambiada debajo del pañuelo por una igual sin dibujo, a lo peor de los casos, por si tengo problema de angulo, el cartoon (el juego completo) desaparece debajo del pañuelo. Queda simpatico. Despues de alli paso a numismagia por lo general.
Saludos espero que la idea sirva a alguien.

----------


## kaizen

Bueno, yo buscando por Internet encontré a uno que había hecho una plantilla para el cardtoon, de un mago que mete una carta en un cañón, lo dispara y coge al vuelo la buena. Con eso y un poco de paciencia, fuí recortando las imágenes, pasandolas a un documento de texto para luego imprimirlas, queda de lujo, como si fuera compradas.

Si a alguien le interesa puedo subirlo aquí o a algún lado (no se si esto se puede hacer o no, por las normas y eso), pero vamos, con los dibujos todavía te tienes que currar un poco la técnica.

----------


## kaizen

Uf, acabo de publicar esto y ya tengo 2 privados preguntado por él! jeje, bueno lo he subido aquí (el primero que he encontrado gratuito):

http://www.uploading.com/es/?get=JIQ5VRKK

Está en opendocument (del openoffice) y tiene el tamaño perfecto para imprimir en una carta normal tipo poker. Están casi todos los dibujos, creo que faltan los del principio, en el (joder, si que hay censura aquí, me refería al programa ese de intercambio LEGAL p2p en el que los usuarios intercambian sus copias privadas, 100% legal a día de hoy) podéis encontrar la plantilla sin recortar, todo en una imagen.

Luego es cuestión de paciencia y terminar de ... (no digo más por no desvelar el juego)

Espero que os sirva de algo las horas que me tiré ahí probando con la plantilla, jeje. es curioso como pasa el tiempo recortando cartas, pintando, etc. la magia es como volver a ser niño.

----------


## shark

Yo lo tengo desde hace años y es muy impactante. Lo recomiendo. 8-)

----------


## currichi

> Está en opendocument (del openoffice) y tiene el tamaño perfecto para imprimir en una carta normal tipo poker. Están casi todos los dibujos, creo que faltan los del principio, en el (joder, si que hay censura aquí, me refería al programa ese de intercambio LEGAL p2p en el que los usuarios intercambian sus copias privadas, 100% legal a día de hoy) podéis encontrar la plantilla sin recortar, todo en una imagen.


Creo que no falta ninguna figura, lo que pasa es que hay que ordenarlas. Parte de las que deben ir por el principio, están colocadas al final.

Salñudos

----------

